# omnistor safari room residence



## builder (Apr 27, 2008)

just taken delivery of a omnistor safari room residence after opening the two boxes no instructions and its completely different set up than the last safari room i had,i bought it from german motorhome dealer 8 weeks ago and was looking forward to using it at the weekend and i dont think the dealer can get me instructions that quick any help would be appreciated alan


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

Try this site for downloads

Charlie

http://www.omnistor.co.uk/productlisting.asp?strareano=productcategory_2


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Try this http://www.omnistor.co.uk/documentlisting.asp?strareano=1008_1
Richard


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

I know what you mean,it looks a bit complicated.

We bought ours at the NEC from the Omnistor UK supplier and were given an instructional DVD,which made it much easier,especially where you have to drill and fit the new brackets to the existing awning.

Once you have mastered it though it can be erected in about 30 minutes.

Steve


----------

